# GBR - Great Boulder Resources



## System (24 September 2016)

Great Boulder Resources has interests in 5 gold projects located in the Eastern Goldfields.  The Jundee South project is held 100% by GBR and the Balagundi, Broadwood, Tarmoola and Yamarna projects are secured under joint venture agreements.

It is anticipated that GBR will list on the ASX in late October 2016.

http://www.greatboulder.com.au


----------



## greggles (13 November 2017)

GBR is another junior resource company with a huge price hike today. Currently up 170% to 62c after announcing a significant copper-nickel-cobalt discovery at the company's Mt Venn prospect.


----------



## kid hustlr (15 November 2017)

Have you still got em Greggles?


----------



## greggles (16 November 2017)

kid hustlr said:


> Have you still got em Greggles?



Morning kid hustlr. I don't actually have a position in GBR, just watching from the sidelines with interest. After the initial spike to 70c they have pulled back and have settled in the 40c-50c range. Am really not sure where they are headed at the moment and suspect there could be more profit taking in the near future if the share price doesn't see some further momentum in the short term.


----------



## greggles (3 August 2018)

A gap up and breakout this morning for Great Boulder Resources after announcing that drilling  has hit massive sulphide mineralisation at the Eastern Mafic complex. The company reported that a total of 15 RC, diamond and RC pre-collars have been drilled to date, with significant zones of sulphide mineralisation intersected at anomalies ML5, 9, 12, 15, and 16.







The GBR share price opened at 55c and after reaching an intraday high of 57c is currently trading at 49c, up 25.64% from yesterday's close.


----------



## TLS (2 December 2018)

My pick for this months stock picking competition.

Looks to be undervalued and various announcements may be in the pipeline relating to gold assays, drilling updates, and recent JV's. Hoping some come out this month.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 February 2020)

GBR. Nickel, Gold, some $ in the bank. What can go wrong?

gg


----------



## greggles (5 May 2021)

GBR reporting exceptional high grade gold intercepts from the recent follow up RC drilling program at the Mulga Bill prospect within the Side Well Gold Project.






The remaining results from Mulga Bill are due later this month. Also in the near future is the Maiden AC drilling program planned for the Matilda prospect and AC drilling is also scheduled at the Whiteheads Project.

Lots of news flow coming through from GBR over the next few months. It's up 68.7% to 14c today and it wouldn't surprise me if it was over 20c by the end of July if more results like today's are reported.


----------



## Stockbailx (19 May 2021)

Announced today'



			http://www.aspecthuntley.com.au/docserver/02376052.pdf?fileid=02376052&datedir=20210519&edt=MjAyMS0wNS0xOSsxNDoyMDoxNis0ODArMTM2MzQ0MCthbmRyZXd3ZXN0K3JlZGlyZWN0K2h0dHA6Ly93d3cuYXNwZWN0aHVudGxleS5jb20uYXUvaW1hZ2VzaWduYWwvZXJyb3JwYWdlcy9wZGZ0aW1lb3V0Lmh0bWwraHR0cDovL3d3dy5hc3BlY3RodW50bGV5LmNvbS5hdS9pbWFnZXNpZ25hbC9lcnJvcnBhZ2VzL3BkZmRlbGF5ZWQuanNw


----------



## greggles (2 September 2021)

Wowzers! Check out these assay results from recent RC drilling at the Mulga Bill Prospect at the the Side Well Gold Project.

Some very high grades there. Where there's smoke there's fire. Assay results for nine holes remain outstanding.

I think GBR might be onto a good thing here. The market thinks so too. GBR share price up 60% today.


----------



## Tyre Kicker (24 September 2021)

Interesting day for this one... Pause in Trading followed by a Trading Halt and a share price jumping 5.5c (36.67%) before the halt.


----------



## greggles (6 October 2021)

October is going to be a month of news flow for GBR. Assays from the Phase 1 diamond drilling (DD) and Phase 4 RC drilling at the Mulga Bill anomoly are expected this month. Phase 5 RC drilling is expected to commence later this month and AC drilling at the Whitehead Project has been ongoing since mid-September. Lots of activity going on.

Share price is up 12.9% to 17.5c today. Looks like punters are getting set for a busy month ahead.


----------



## greggles (11 March 2022)

GBR has been trading sideways for quite a while now waiting for a catalyst, but work has been progressing at the Side Well Gold Project in WA with results from a 2D IP survey announced today, diamond drilling ongoing and an RC drilling program scheduled to commence later this month.

The company has 100,000m of drilling budgeted for 2022, so it should be a busy year.


----------



## greggles (22 March 2022)

Assay results from the Side Well Project announced by GBR today are a bit of a mixed bag but encouraging overall. Almost all of it is within 100m from the surface and most importantly the mineralised system continues to grow with each drilling program.

The GBR share price is down a little today, but I'm seeing these assay results as a positive. I think some of the traders were hoping for bonanza grade intercepts and when those weren't delivered they bailed out.

More news flow on the way before the end of the financial year with diamond drilling underway and a 3D IP survey scheduled to be completed shortly.


----------



## Stockbailx (29 March 2022)

greggles said:


> Assay results from the Side Well Project announced by GBR today are a bit of a mixed bag but encouraging overall. Almost all of it is within 100m from the surface and most importantly the mineralised system continues to grow with each drilling program.
> 
> The GBR share price is down a little today, but I'm seeing these assay results as a positive. I think some of the traders were hoping for bonanza grade intercepts and when those weren't delivered they bailed out.
> 
> More news flow on the way before the end of the financial year with diamond drilling underway and a 3D IP survey scheduled to be completed shortly.



GBR seems to be drilling and finding results @ Mulga Bill, but they ain't really showing it in there share price. Been going side ways since early NOV, and losing ground today on back of announcements of Gold Intersected with their drilling programme, but just not much to show for it. Suggest to me that this may be a futuristic stock. Watch it closely I guess...


----------



## finicky (29 March 2022)

Trading halt today for a cap raise should trip the share price up for a while. Might be an opportunity, I'll be doing a reread on it.


----------



## greggles (29 March 2022)

Long term I think GBR will perform well, but I suspect the drop today was related to the trading halt about the upcoming capital raising which some people must have already been aware of IMO.


----------



## frugal.rock (9 August 2022)

Last one for tonight.
Decent grades still.
Chart update.


----------



## finicky (10 August 2022)




----------

